# Starting a business, maybe.



## alysn1drlnd (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello!

A friend and I are considering starting a billing business, and I was wondering if there was anyone out there who already had a business and was willing to give us some info on getting started or where we can find out what we need to get started. 

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 4, 2013)

the federal register has an entire section on 3rd part billing companies and compliance, I suggest reading this before you get started.


----------

